# TTOC E-Mail?



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I may be missing out totally here, but do we have a TTOC E-Mail address if we are members? Saw a few people referring to it in their posts but not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Matthew

Yep for Â£5 whilst you are a member.

TTOC email account

[email protected] Type "yourname" here. Available for your use, whilst you are a TTOC member. We will forward it to your email address above. Qty=1, if you want to buy.

Â£5.00

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/html/online_order.html

Norman


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

or become a regional rep and get one for free!! ;D

email me at [email protected] if interested


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> or become a regional rep and get one for free!! ;D
> 
> email me at [email protected] if interested


What's involved? I'm in Essex (don't laugh) so maybe you already have someone here.....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Matthew,

You have email... 



> What's involved? I'm in Essex (don't laugh) so maybe you already have someone here.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can we say pressganged?

;D


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

You can â€˜But itâ€™s all done in the best possible tasteâ€™ ;D



> Can we say pressganged?
> 
> ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just call it

my unique recruitment style... ;D


----------

